# How Do I Delete OTA Stations Not Received???



## JeffRM (Jul 27, 2017)

I just connected my new Roamio OTA this morning. For whatever reason, the device found stray signals from dozens of signals on stations I don't get reception on. Now most of my guide and stations on Live TV are cluttered with no signal.

I went to the Channel List and checked the channels I receive; that didn't seem to accomplish anything. There's a "Clear" tag to the right on the screen, but pressing the clear button on the remote does nothing.

I tried re-scanning and Repeat Guided Setup, but I get the same thing. Any ideas on how to get rid of these unwanted channels?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You just 'un-check' them in the Channel List?

-KP


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

The clear button only removes items that are scanned in but not in the database. The extra channels OTA are there because TiVo is very over-inclusive of channels - usually putting everything in a DMA or within a specific radius. This started after moving to Rovi for the source. For rural areas - this is especially true. I, for example, have 68 additional channels in my list besides the 6 actually available in my remote area. And because I also suffer the from the 'duplicate channel' bug, that's 136 unreceivable entries in the channel list that have to be unchecked. When I submitted a lineup request regarding this because a Canadian channel that I can receive was not in the list, I also gave them a detailed list of all of the channels and frequencies that I don't receive. Their response was to simply move the 300-mile radius they were using to populate my list and move it a bit north and east. So they removed some channels south of me that I don't receive ... and replaced them with channels north of me that I don't receive. 

You can't remove them from the channel list itself - you simply uncheck the ones you don't receive and only the channels checked will show in your guide. All of them, of course, will still be there if you are trying to channel up/down while doing signal strength checks. You need to direct-enter channels depending on how many unwanted channels are in your list.


----------



## JeffRM (Jul 27, 2017)

I already tried unchecking unwanted channels; no change. All of this was done in the last few hours; does it take time for Tivo to update the list? The guide and Live TV still show all the channels I don't receive.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

If you're expecting them to be removed from the actual list itself after you uncheck them ... they won't be.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

JeffRM said:


> I already tried unchecking unwanted channels; no change. All of this was done in the last few hours; does it take time for Tivo to update the list? The guide and Live TV still show all the channels I don't receive.


You need to change your guide setting to MY CHANNELS (after unchecking them) then they won't appear in your guide.


----------



## JeffRM (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm sure a dumb question, but where do I find the "My Channels" setting?

Never mind, I figured it out. From the Guide, press button "A" for "Options", and under "Channels" change it from "ALL" to "My Channels".

Thanks for all the help and patience.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

JeffRM said:


> I'm sure a dumb question, but where do I find the "My Channels" setting?
> 
> Never mind, I figured it out. From the Guide, press button "A" for "Options", and under "Channels" change it from "ALL" to "My Channels".
> 
> Thanks for all the help and patience.


Update: Oops...sorry... I posted the below after quickly reading your first sentence, and quickly replied with the following... Good to hear you figured it out on your own...

Go to "Guide" and press "A" for options and choose "My Channels" from the "Channels" option.

There are three choices:

All - Every channel on the pick list (whether you can tune/receive it or not)
My Channels - Just the channels that you've put a checkmark against
Favorites - Just the channels that you put a checkmark against, and have indicated as a favorite with a thumbs up
TiVo describes "My Channels" as being used to indicate the channels you receive. However, I use it as my general list of channels that I receive and have some level of interest in watching. As an example, I do not include channels that specialize on non-english, home shopping, or paid programming (i.e., infomercials).

TiVo Suggestion recordings key off of your "My Channels" list, so anything you uncheck will not be considered when automatically recording stuff you might like.

I have always silently wished that TiVo provided an additional category for "Channels I Receive" versus "Channels I am remotely interested in" versus "Favorites". But honestly, I am not sure I would use it anyway... I leave my guide filter on "My Channels" 99% of the time and almost never change it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MikeekiM said:


> I have always silently wished that TiVo provided an additional category for "Channels I Receive" versus "Channels I am remotely interested in" versus "Favorites". But honestly, I am not sure I would use it anyway... I leave my guide filter on "My Channels" 99% of the time and almost never change it.


yeah, I use the All Channels fairly often, especially to easily turn on/off channels from the guide list (left to the # then select and you can add/remove).. but I too wish there were a "my channels" vs "all channels I may ever be interested in".


----------

